# Alice >> WoW Down?



## Kalesia (22. Februar 2011)

Da das Gerücht rumgeht das WoW nur für Alice-Nutzer down ist, dies mal als bestätigung der Gerüchte oder beseitigung dieser!

Also gebt mal euren Status ab


----------



## Gunnarson (22. Februar 2011)

Also mein Anbieter heisst Alice, somit kann ich an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Kalesia (22. Februar 2011)

Das zusätzliche l is nur für dich weil du so ein toller Rechtschreibflamer bist, brauchst dich net bedanken, is geschenkt *facepalm*


----------



## Josiblue (22. Februar 2011)

wer isn der eine der Alice hat und WOW läuft bei ihm? Bitte mal melden.


----------



## Horsa (22. Februar 2011)

Josiblue schrieb:


> wer isn der eine der Alice hat und WOW läuft bei ihm? Bitte mal melden.



sind leute die sich verklickt haben oder trollen wollen ;/


----------



## Lucid (22. Februar 2011)

Mein Anbieter heißt auch Alice (und das zusätzliche l will ich nicht geschenkt - kein Bedarf )und mein WoW geht nicht - bzw seit dem ich den Char wechseln wollte gehts nit weiter. Komplett ausgeloggt - wieder versucht einzuloggen.... beim Versuch blieb es dann leider auch.


----------



## Venni (22. Februar 2011)

Kalesia schrieb:


> Das zusätzliche l is nur für dich weil du so ein toller Rechtschreibflamer bist, brauchst dich net bedanken, is geschenkt *facepalm*




Nur getroffene Hunde bellen *kicher*


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

leute - bevor das hier ausufert: da gibt es schon ein thema dazu: http://forum.buffed....ar/page__st__40


----------



## Lucid (22. Februar 2011)

Btw geht mein ICQ auch nit -.-


----------



## BloodyAgent (22. Februar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> leute - bevor das hier ausufert: da gibt es schon ein thema dazu: http://forum.buffed....ar/page__st__40
> 
> 
> bitte dort posten



aber hier gibts ne umfrage^^


----------



## Kalesia (22. Februar 2011)

BloodyAgent schrieb:


> aber hier gibts ne umfrage^^



wir sind besser! ;D


----------



## huhuhh (22. Februar 2011)

also mir ist generell einmal egal wer besser ist, aber interessant, das problem einzukreisen...


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

vielleicht kann man die umfrage ja noch erweitern auf den wohnort... also nach den bundesländern fragen - es scheint eher kein regional begrenztes problem zu sein, aber vielleicht kommen wir der sache doch etwas näher.

btw: hänge seit 12 minuten in der warteschleife.. zum glück kostenfrei: 0800 5251378


----------



## onyxonor (22. Februar 2011)

Bin auch bei Alice und WoW funktioniert auch nicht. Ich komme nichteinmal in´s Forum von Blizzard und Starcraft kann ich auch nur offline spielen.

Ich hänge nun auch schon seit 9 Minuten bei Alice in der Warteschleife. Bin übrigens aus Sachsen, für den Fall es möchte jemand schauen ob das Problem regional bedingt ist.

LG


----------



## Miyraculix (22. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:

Selber schuld wer an der falschen Stelle Geld sparen will, nicht umsonst ist die Telekom teurer als andere Anbieter, denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Salanea (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1&1 Kunde. Und bei mir geht WoW auch nicht. Weder das Spiel noch die HP. Region Kiel btw.


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

12: 37 uhr

update: die bandansage bei alice wurde geändert - in ihrem vorwahlbereich kann es zu problemen mit dem festnetz und internet kommen.. bla bla .. störung wird in den nächsten 1 -2 stunden behoben


----------



## huhuhh (22. Februar 2011)

also "selber schuld" find ich jetzt ein wenig übertrieben, ich als hanseat habe mir damals selbstverständlich einen hansenet-anschluss geholt, ich persönlich wollte nicht, dass dies jetzt alice heisst...!


----------



## Ichname (22. Februar 2011)

Alice aus München funzt bei WOW und allen WOW Seiten von Blizz auch nicht....


----------



## huhuhh (22. Februar 2011)

vielleicht sollte man die umfrage auch auf die region erweitern, vielleicht ist wieder einmal ein knotenpunkt zusammengebrochen - 1&1 ist ja telekom-netz...


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, zumindest mit Alice scheint es ja bisher Bundesweit zu sein.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> ... da gibt es schon ein thema dazu: http://forum.buffed....ar/page__st__40


Ist ja schön, daß es da noch ein allgemeines Thema zu gibt.
Nur geht es hier insbesondere um Alice - da kann eine Umfrage recht hilfreich sein, um sachen auszuschließen.

bt

Ich mochte Alice schon von anfang an nicht, obwohl ich es noch nie hatte.
Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bei t-online und habe, wenn ich mich so umsehe, bisher die wenigsten Probleme damit.
Lieber zahle ich etwas mehr, habe dafür aber Qualität und muss mich nicht rumnerven.

Daher geht auch meistens das Internet problemlos. 

Genauso würe ich z.B. von Vodafone, Aldi, Kabel und Konsorten abraten
Das sind für mich alles nur Newcomer, die das große Geld widdern - ohn jegliches Verständnis für die Technik und
hilfreichen Kundensupport.

greetz


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, daß es da noch ein Thema zu gibt.
> Nur ist dieses hier 1. älter und zudem geht es hier insbesondere um Alice.




naja... nicht ganz. das thema hier ist zwar spezieller aber das andere thema ist etwa 14 minuten älter.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

Hab's ja schon editiert.
Dachte es wäre jünger, weil Du auf Seite 2 verlinkt hast.


----------



## Veraya (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn man bei der Alice Hotline anruft kommt auch gleich der Ansagetext das es für manche Alicenutzer möglicherweise Probleme mit dem Internet geben könnte, sie aber daran arbeiten und die Sache in 1 bis 2 Stunden erledigt wäre...
schauen wir mal


----------



## D@rksun (22. Februar 2011)

Miyraculix schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:
> 
> Selber schuld wer an der falschen Stelle Geld sparen will, nicht umsonst ist die Telekom teurer als andere Anbieter, denkt mal drüber nach.



Und wieso ist es dann mehrfach bei der Tcom auch schon passiert?


----------



## Lucid (22. Februar 2011)

weil er keine ahnung hat - teurer bedeutet halt nicht immer besser ;(


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es dann mehrfach bei der Tcom auch schon passiert?


Klar kann es auch da mal zu Problemen kommen.
Nur kann ich selber erlebte Ausfälle bei t-online in den letzten Jahren an einer Hand abzählen.
Bei Alice und Konsorten lese ich hier öfters und höre es auch in meinem Umfeld oft, daß es ständig Probleme gibt.


----------



## Bloodysin (22. Februar 2011)

bin auch bei alice. würde wow gehen wäre ich nich hier ^^. da geht irgendwie gaaaaaar nix...noch nich mal kleine facebook-spielchen gehen ^^.

aber he...faszinierenderweise geht die alice-page auch nich ;-)


----------



## huhuhh (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Klar kann es auch da mal zu Problemen kommen.
> Nur kann ich selber erlebte Ausfälle bei t-online in den letzten Jahren an einer Hand abzählen.
> Bei Alice und Konsorten lese ich hier öfters und höre es auch in meinem Umfeld oft, daß es ständig Probleme gibt.



bei alice reicht da bei mir 1 Finger^^ (also für heute in den letzten 365 tagen!) - alle anderen die ich kenne, hatten mehr probleme... und nu???


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

Bloodysin schrieb:


> aber he...faszinierenderweise geht die alice-page auch nich ;-)



also bei mir funzt die seite von alice die ganze zeit völlig norma.

edit: nur wenn ich auf alice lounge klicke wird nix angezeigt.

update 13:11 uhr:

hatte gerade jemanden von alice "an der strippe" und er sagte mir, dass es wohl 2 - 3 stunden dauern würde, das problem zu beheben - im gegensatz zur bandansage, die von 1 - 2 stunden spricht. : -(
 und ja, er bestätigte mir, dass es ein bundesweites problem ist.


----------



## onkelben1 (22. Februar 2011)

I-net geht aber alle seiten wo man was raus lesen könnte sind down ------
1A


----------



## Yrahid (22. Februar 2011)

Hier oben m Norden gehts mit Alice auch nicht...

Alice Lounge (alice.aol.de) kann man nicht aufrufen weil die komplette aol.de nicht erreichbar ist.

Dann vermute ich dass die Störung von AOL kommt. Die wollten ja was umstellen, aber mit sowas hab ich nicht gerechnet 

Hätten die das nicht machen können während ich arbeite?


----------



## lord just (22. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, daß es da noch ein allgemeines Thema zu gibt.
> Nur geht es hier insbesondere um Alice - da kann eine Umfrage recht hilfreich sein, um sachen auszuschließen.
> 
> bt
> ...



die anderen anbieter würde ich nicht als newcomer bezeichnen. das andere anbieter öfter mal probleme haben und es länger dauert bis diese behoben sind, liegt an der telekom. kaum ein anderer anbieter hat eigenen leitungen für internet und telefon in den straßen liegen und muss zwangsweise die leitungen von der telekom nutzen. wenn die telekom jetzt z.b. irgendwas ändert und es verpasst den anderen anbietern rechtzeitig bescheid zu geben, dann haben alle anbieter ausser der telekom probleme und dann muss jeder anbieter ersteinmal bei der telekom anklopfen und nachfragen was die geändert haben und wie man das problem lösen kann, was natürlich mehr zeit in anspruch nimmt.

ich bin auch bei der telekom, weil die telekom halt in der gegend ein monopol auf die leitungen hat und vodafon, 1&1 sowie die städtischen anbieter nur langsam ein eigenes netz aufbauen. die telekom ist nicht besser als die anderen anbieter, aber sie sitzen an der quelle der probleme und können diese schneller lösen als andere anbieter.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2011)

Yrahid schrieb:


> Alice Lounge (alice.aol.de) kann man nicht aufrufen weil die komplette aol.de nicht erreichbar ist.


Seltsam, ich kann sowohl alice.aol.de als auch aol.de problemlos aufrufen. 

*ps.* 
AOL würde ich eh nicht trauen - zumindest haben sie damals recht intensiv in den eigenen PC eingegriffen. 
Damals mal versucht AOL zu deinstallieren ? - es war eine kleine Odyssee.^
Mein, keine Ahnung, ob sie es heute immer noch tun.


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

wow funzt wieder! ich hoffe nur, dass die login server jetzt nicht überlastet sind :-P


----------



## Bloodysin (22. Februar 2011)

huhuhh schrieb:


> bei alice reicht da bei mir 1 Finger^^ (also für heute in den letzten 365 tagen!) - alle anderen die ich kenne, hatten mehr probleme... und nu???



bei mir auch ;-). bin seit über 6 jahren schon bei alice und hatte bisher nie schwerwiegende probleme. störungen gibts ja immer und überall. und die leute bei alice sind wenigstens freundlich und versuchen es so rüberzubringen als hätten sie nen plan .


----------



## menestra (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gings auch net, eine Verbindungsanalyse via Internet Explorer hat ergeben das es an der Verbindung zum DNS-Server liegt. Nachdem ich den router kurz vom Netzt genommen habe läuft alles wieder einwandfrei, evtl haben die was an der Gerätesoftware geändert oder so.

Einfach mal versuchen dann sollten die sozialen Netzwerke und ICQ auch wieder gehen!


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

menestra schrieb:


> Bei mir gings auch net, eine Verbindungsanalyse via Internet Explorer hat ergeben das es an der Verbindung zum DNS-Server liegt. Nachdem ich den router kurz vom Netzt genommen habe läuft alles wieder einwandfrei, evtl haben die was an der Gerätesoftware geändert oder so.
> 
> Einfach mal versuchen dann sollten die sozialen Netzwerke und ICQ auch wieder gehen!



erm.. nein. danke für deinen rat, aber lieber etwas mehr lesen vor dem posten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Februar 2011)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es dann mehrfach bei der Tcom auch schon passiert?



Aussagekräftige Statistik zur Hand?


----------



## Aventhor (22. Februar 2011)

Miyraculix schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:
> 
> Selber schuld wer an der falschen Stelle Geld sparen will, nicht umsonst ist die Telekom teurer als andere Anbieter, denkt mal drüber nach.




Ich bin bei NetCologne, spare dadurch einiges und alles läuft. Also muss billig nicht schlecht sein. Meine 100m/bit Leitung und Teleflat kostet sogar 5€ weniger als ne DSL 2000er Leitung und Teleflat. Also lernen wir daraus: Nicht alles was teuer ist, ist auch das beste.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Februar 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Ich bin bei NetCologne, spare dadurch einiges und alles läuft. Also muss billig nicht schlecht sein. Meine 100m/bit Leitung und Teleflat kostet sogar 5€ weniger als ne DSL 2000er Leitung und Teleflat. Also lernen wir daraus: Nicht alles was teuer ist, ist auch das beste.



Man sollte billig von preisgünstig unterscheiden.


----------



## Fenrow (22. Februar 2011)

Schon wieder down? Bei mir geht wow nicht mehr, wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Emrath (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, schonwieder!!! Auch der Rest vom Internet braucht ne Weile um zu laden, aber es funzt soweit -.-


----------



## Fenrow (22. Februar 2011)

scheint diesmal aber n blizzard porblem zu sein, mein server (eredar) ist down, ein paar andere auch


----------



## Fenrow (22. Februar 2011)

laut: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status ..


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn nur WoW+ Arsenal nicht läuft / connectet werden kann, aber das restliche Internet funktioniert, liegt es wohl kaum an dem Provider ....


----------



## Fenrow (22. Februar 2011)

naja wir hatten heute schon connect probleme und die lagen an alice..iwas mit der dns. also frage berechtigt


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Ihr könnt hier gerne Fakten posten, die mit Alice zusammenhängen. Alles andere bitte in den Mittwochsthread.


----------



## Dragan19 (22. Februar 2011)

ich lese immer nur alice o0

1&1, Eplus, T-Online. Vodafone ect haben manche das selbe Problem. Alos net NUR Alice.

Ja es war wieder eine Bundesweite Störung für ca. 10 min jetzt hat aber blizz nachträglich noch Probleme.

Info hier....:http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/stoerungsmeldungen-suchen/


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

Dragan19 schrieb:


> ich lese immer nur alice o0
> 
> 1&1, Eplus, T-Online. Vodafone ect haben manche das selbe Problem. Alos net NUR Alice.
> 
> ...



richtig. wollte eben während der störung mit meinem iphone ins internet gehen und hatte dort dieselben probleme wie beim dsl.
anbieter beim dsl: alice
anbieter beim handy: vodafone


----------



## wowoo (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe kein alice, aber bei mir geht auch einiges nicht.

Buffed, mmo-champion und anderen WoW Seiten sind extrem langsam, alles mit battle.net geht gar nicht, aber Youtube Videos auf HD gucken geht und andere Seiten laden wie gewohnt ganz schnell..

Wie kann das sein, dass nur WoW Seiten nicht funkionieren?

Battle.net ist ja eh immer überlastet, aber die anderen WoW Fan Seiten haben ja nichts damit zu tun..?


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Februar 2011)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein, dass nur WoW Seiten nicht funkionieren?



Rat mal was die ganzen WoW-Spieler, so wie du und ich, momentan machen?


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht nicht:
Battl.net - Seiten
WoW
StarCraft2
Buffed
mmo-Champ
...

Bin NICHT bei Alice sondern bei der T-Com.

Nun wollte ich mal CounterStrike spielen... geht natürlich AUCH NICHT! -.-
Update zum Laden und die Server auch überlastet und zu sammen gebrochen 


MFG
Pala


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Rat mal was die ganzen WoW-Spieler, so wie du und ich, momentan machen?



auch wenn das schon in richtung verschwörungstheorie gehen mag, aber die datenflut all der wow-spieler dürfte nicht gerade gering sein:

- beim spielen werden daten ausgetauscht
- ts, skype usw.. wird beim spielen genutzt
- unmengen an addons werden immer wieder bereitgestellt und runtergeladen
- communityseiten werden besucht
- bilder und videos werden hoch- bzw. runtergeladen oder nur betrachtet

all das (und wohl noch mehr) zusammen dürfte ein paar bytes ergebn... vielleicht passt das irgendwem nicht /SchautSichNachIlluminatenUmUndSuchtNachDerTelefonnummerVonAimanAbdallah


----------



## Olaf20041974 (22. Februar 2011)

Kanpp 23 uhr und nichts geht bei WoW auf Nachtwache. Sind die denn zu Dumm das wieder zu Richten?


----------



## Mangole (22. Februar 2011)

Olaf20041974 schrieb:


> Kanpp 23 uhr und nichts geht bei WoW auf Nachtwache. Sind die denn zu Dumm das wieder zu Richten?


mach du´s doch  wenn du die mitarbeiter als dumm bezeichnest ^^


----------



## Darvini (22. Februar 2011)

ich habe Vodafone und es geht auch nichts, nur buffed.de - ah zumindest schon mal das keine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann .


----------



## Tom40 (22. Februar 2011)

Mangole schrieb:


> mach du´s doch wenn du die mitarbeiter als dumm bezeichnest ^^



Naja als Dumm möchte ich blizzard nicht gerad bezeichnen, aber es ist nun mal leider so das blizzard sich das alles schön bezahlen lässt. Würde ich meinem Chef so eine Arbeit abliefern, der würde mich, aus verständlichem Grund, hochkant feuern.


----------



## wowoo (22. Februar 2011)

Wieso haben die WoW + Forum + Arsenal mit battle.net verbunden wenn die Server dafür nicht reichen?

Das Arensal ist ja wirklich immer überlastet, sogar gestern Vormittag als ich ins Arsenal wollte, immer sinnlose Fehlermeldungen..


----------



## Tom40 (22. Februar 2011)

wowoo schrieb:


> Wieso haben die WoW + Forum + Arsenal mit battle.net verbunden wenn die Server dafür nicht reichen?
> 
> Das Arensal ist ja wirklich immer überlastet, sogar gestern Vormittag als ich ins Arsenal wollte, immer sinnlose Fehlermeldungen..



Selber als Anwendungsentwickler kann ich dieses auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen und kann es mir nur Kostengründen vorstellen.


----------



## z00n (22. Februar 2011)

sind offenbar nur die login-server bzw. instanz-server down.

meine freundin sitzt neben mir und spielt problemlos. 
mich hat's gekickt, als ich über DF eine instanz geladen hab. vorhin hatte die hälfte aus unserer gilde dc, konnte sich danach aber wieder normal einloggen.


----------



## dreyyy168 (22. Februar 2011)

mhh wer weiß wann das wieder alles läuft


----------



## Darson (22. Februar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei der telekom, weil die telekom halt in der gegend ein monopol auf die leitungen hat und vodafon, 1&1 sowie die städtischen anbieter nur langsam ein eigenes netz aufbauen. die telekom ist nicht besser als die anderen anbieter, aber sie sitzen an der quelle der probleme und können diese schneller lösen als andere anbieter.




BTW, die Telecom ist die Quelle aller Probleme!


----------



## Sethclaw (22. Februar 2011)

morgen 11 uhr mit glück ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Februar 2011)

also schnorrtelfon geht


----------



## Redoran (22. Februar 2011)

Naja wow down cod up np undso.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (22. Februar 2011)

liegt nicht an alice.. der thread ist "alt" und sollte nicht mehr genutzt werden. Das Problem was Alice wohl hatte sollte behoben sein.
Das im Moment liegt an WoW. Komme auf die Serverliste und da sind alle bis auf ein paar server down.
Internet Anbieter und Standort: Signaturund Stuttgart


----------



## Scourge490 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe zwar kein Alice aber kann mich weder einloggen noch komm ich auf irgendwelche Seiten von Blizzard oder Steam.

Alles andere klappt komischerweise noch.


----------



## -ViPER- (23. Februar 2011)

Kleine Info zu den heutigen Alice-Problemen:
_
__"Hansenet hat mit größeren Problemen bei der DSL-Versorgung gekämpft. Daran war der Ausfall eines DNS-Servers schuld"_
_"Laut der Sprecherin sind nur Kunden betroffen, die auch Voice-over-IP über Hansenet beziehen. Diese können keine Webseiten öffnen."_
_"Hansenet-Sprecher Carsten Nillies teilte mit, dass die Störung nicht mehr besteht. "Das Problem ist gelöst und die Störung behoben."_
Quelle: http://www.golem.de/1102/81603.html

Das zu den heutigen Alice-Problemen. Diese hatten auch keinerlei Einfluss auf die Verbindung zu den WoW-Servern.
Schließlich verbindet der Client nicht via Domain-Namen, sondern via IP.
Die heutigen Verbindungsprobleme zum Server liegen nicht bei Alice.

LG und so


----------



## daturah (23. Februar 2011)

-ViPER- schrieb:


> Kleine Info zu den heutigen Alice-Problemen:
> _
> __"Hansenet hat mit größeren Problemen bei der DSL-Versorgung gekämpft. Daran war der Ausfall eines DNS-Servers schuld"_
> _"Laut der Sprecherin sind nur Kunden betroffen, die auch Voice-over-IP über Hansenet beziehen. Diese können keine Webseiten öffnen."_
> ...




danke!

frage beantwortet.


----------



## wowoo (23. Februar 2011)

SERVERALERT:

22/02 Login-Probleme
Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server zurzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. 
Dies kann sich neben dem Spiel-Login auch auf unsere Accountseiten und Webdienste auswirken.
Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.

Wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten
Diesen Mittwoch werden alle europäischen Realms von 05:00 bis 11:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein.
Zusätzlich kann es vorkommen, dass die Anmeldung für unsere webbasierten Dienste (darunter die Accountverwaltung, die Foren und der Blizzard Shop) in diesem Zeitraum nicht möglich ist.
Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.


----------



## Jeahra (23. Februar 2011)

Huhu

Teilweise lag es gestern Abend wohl an Blizzard, teils aber auch nicht. Zumindest macht Alice, bei mir, noch immer Schwierigkeiten. Ich komme aus Dortmund und hier ist noch nichts behoben. Festnetztel. geht gar nicht und Internet funktioniert nur zeitweise. Wann der Fehler behoben ist, weiß niemand.


----------



## Tom40 (23. Februar 2011)

Jeahra schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Teilweise lag es gestern Abend wohl an Blizzard, teils aber auch nicht. Zumindest macht Alice, bei mir, noch immer Schwierigkeiten. Ich komme aus Dortmund und hier ist noch nichts behoben. Festnetztel. geht gar nicht und Internet funktioniert nur zeitweise. Wann der Fehler behoben ist, weiß niemand.



Also ich und einige meiner Bekannten gehen nicht über Alice und die Server von Blizzard (was auch technisch nachweisbar war/ist) haben geleakt, also wer hier (meiner Erfahrung nach von den GMs) wieder das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt es liege am Internetprovider, dem kann hier eindeutig gesagt werden es lag nicht am Internetprovider sondern mal wieder an blizzard.


----------



## Jeahra (23. Februar 2011)

Tom40 schrieb:


> Also ich und einige meiner Bekannten gehen nicht über Alice und die Server von Blizzard (was auch technisch nachweisbar war/ist) haben geleakt, also wer hier (meiner Erfahrung nach von den GMs) wieder das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt es liege am Internetprovider, dem kann hier eindeutig gesagt werden es lag nicht am Internetprovider sondern mal wieder an blizzard.




Ich habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet oder? Ob es nun an Blizzard lag oder nicht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Alice seit gestern morgen, bei mir, Schwierigkeiten macht. Des Weiteren habe ich gestern, bevor die Login-Server down gingen, ständig Unterbrechungen gehabt. Und nur aus diesem Grund habe ich geschrieben, teils/teils. Wenn du kein Alice Kunde bist dann freue dich und poste woanders. Danke


----------



## Vomitor (23. Februar 2011)

Jeahra schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet oder? Ob es nun an Blizzard lag oder nicht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Alice seit gestern morgen, bei mir, Schwierigkeiten macht. Des Weiteren habe ich gestern, bevor die Login-Server down gingen, ständig Unterbrechungen gehabt. Und nur aus diesem Grund habe ich geschrieben, teils/teils. Wenn du kein Alice Kunde bist dann freue dich und poste woanders. Danke



Lag an Blizzard selber... anscheint wurden die Wartungsarbeiten vorgezogen oder so ) Jetzt geht jedenfalls wieder alles!VErstehe immer das Rumgeheule nicht. Hinter den Rechnern sitzen auch nur MEnschen und keien Götter...Ich denke eeher, dass die die wegen jeder kleinigkeit rumjammern und gleich nen thread aufmachen müssen wenn mal was nicht so klappt eigentlich nur einen Grund suchen um mit ihrer Spielsucht aufzuhören.


----------



## Garede (23. Februar 2011)

Halloo da draußen ! (das doppelte o ist beabsichtigt)

Also wenn  ich hier die ganzen Kommentare lese wer besser und wer schlechter ist wird mir übel. Kann es sein das einige Poster komplett am Thema vorbeischießen? Nu ja ist halt so, muß man akzeptieren.

Ich nutze Alice seit knapp 9 Jahren und hatte nie schwerwiegende Probleme, kleinere Schwierigkieten gabs schon. Es klappt mit WOW und Alice hervorragend. Ich höre zwar aus meinem Umfeld das es auch zu Problemen kam. Aber nicht mehr und nicht weniger als bei der T-Com und anderen.

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist für mich persönlich bei Alice unschlagbar und der Kundenservice ist nach meiner Erfahrung längst nicht so unfreundlichen und arrogant wie bei T-Com. Für meinen Teil bin ich sehr zufrieden und werde auch noch Jahre bei Alice bleiben. 

Falls ihr mich flamen wollt nur zu. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Februar 2011)

Tom40 schrieb:


> Selber als Anwendungsentwickler kann ich dieses auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen und kann es mir nur Kostengründen vorstellen.



Es ist wohl nicht die Kapazität das Problem, sondern die Stabilität.
Außerdem:
Selbst wenn die Foren komplett unabhängig wären würde sich nicht viel ändern, denn sobald es in WoW Login Probleme gibt, versuchen hundert tausende von Spielern gleichzeitig drauf zuzugreifen. Deshalb ist ja auch spätestens 5 Minuten auch der Buffed Server tot...


----------



## Jeahra (23. Februar 2011)

Vomitor schrieb:


> Lag an Blizzard selber... anscheint wurden die Wartungsarbeiten vorgezogen oder so ) Jetzt geht jedenfalls wieder alles!VErstehe immer das Rumgeheule nicht. Hinter den Rechnern sitzen auch nur MEnschen und keien Götter...Ich denke eeher, dass die die wegen jeder kleinigkeit rumjammern und gleich nen thread aufmachen müssen wenn mal was nicht so klappt eigentlich nur einen Grund suchen um mit ihrer Spielsucht aufzuhören.



Herje... Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum du ausgerechnet meine Antwort editierst, aber nun gut. Es ist mir im Grunde egal, ob ich bei WoW einloggen kann oder nicht. Ich habe lediglich diesen Beitrag genutzt, weil dieser Alice Beitrag noch offen ist und die anderen beiden geschlossen wurden. Des Weiteren wollte ich kein neues Thema dafür eröffnen. Es ist mir wurscht, ob es gestern Abend an Blizzard lag oder nicht. Das hat aber trotzdem nichts damit zu tun, dass Alice nicht funktioniert. Zumindest hier in Dortmund. Es wäre vielleicht interessant gewesen, wie es in anderen Teilen von Deutschland, mit Alice, ausschaut. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Übringends bin ich mit Alice bisher auch sehr zufrieden und mit Blizzard auch. So. Amen 

LG


----------



## Pullox-Lothar (23. Februar 2011)

Meine Güte.... seitwann ist das Buffed.de Forum für Providerstörungsmeldungen und dazugehörige FAQ´s ???

nimm dies....

*if ( $ahnung == 'keine' ) { lies ( FAQ ) && suche ( Google | Suche ) }
if ( $antwort == 0 ) { post->frage }

ANTWORT == http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/**

*Es könnte ja so einfach sein*
*


----------



## -ViPER- (23. Februar 2011)

Jeahra schrieb:


> ... Es ist mir im Grunde egal, ob ich bei WoW einloggen kann oder nicht. Ich habe lediglich diesen Beitrag genutzt, weil dieser Alice Beitrag noch offen ist und die anderen beiden geschlossen wurden. Des Weiteren wollte ich kein neues Thema dafür eröffnen. Es ist mir wurscht, ob es gestern Abend an Blizzard lag oder nicht. Das hat aber trotzdem nichts damit zu tun, dass Alice nicht funktioniert. Zumindest hier in Dortmund. Es wäre vielleicht interessant gewesen, wie es in anderen Teilen von Deutschland, mit Alice, ausschaut. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Übringends bin ich mit Alice bisher auch sehr zufrieden und mit Blizzard auch.



Hier geht es darum, ob die Alice-Probleme mit dem WoW-Login zu tun haben. Wenn du Probleme mit Alice hast, dann musst du dich bei Alice melden. Hier kann dir da keiner helfen. Fakt ist, dass das gestrige DNS-Problem keinen Einfluß auf das einloggen in WoW hatte. Das Wort DNS sagt schon alles aus. Was ein DNS ist, ließt du dir dazu dann mal bitte hier durch: http://de.wikipedia....ain_Name_System . Jetzt sollte dir klar sein, daß es dabei um Domain-Namen geht, die nicht aufgelöst werden konnten. Wenn du in deiner Adressleite deines Browsers www.google.de eingibst dann löst der DNS diesen Namen in die entsprechende IP auf, die hinter der Adresse google.de liegt und dann wird die Seite Goggle aufgerufen. Funktioniert der DNS nicht, wie gestern, dann kannst du in der Adressleiste eingeben was du willst, du kommst nicht an deine Zielseite. Es ist also das normale surfen im Internet betroffen. Wenn du die IP deiner Zielseite weißt, dann kannst du die auch in der Adressleiste eingeben und dann landest du auf der Seite. Zu den WoW-Servern verbindet man sich aber nicht via Domain-Namen, sondern via IP direkt. Ergo, kein Einfluß auf WoW. Und nur darum geht es hier. Solltest du immernoch nicht vernünftig surfen können, dann wende dich an Alice. Dann läuft deren DNS noch nicht rund oder es liegt ein technisches Problem (Routing, Bandbreite usw.) vor, was aber nicht mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat. Ich bin selber bei Alice und habe überhaupt keine Probleme. Es scheint also ein regionales Problem zu sein. Mach es, wie ein Beitrag vor mir angesprochen und melde die Störung bei Alice. Nur die können sehen, was da bei dir los ist. 

LG und so


----------



## WackoJacko (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich hatte gar keinen Disconnect gestern gehabt


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

-ViPER- schrieb:


> Zu den WoW-Servern verbindet man sich aber nicht via Domain-Namen, sondern via IP direkt.



Seit wann denn das? In der Config stehen immer noch Domain-Namen und keine IP-Adressde.

"eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
"SET configURL "http://ak.worldofwarcraft.com.edgesuite.net/wow-pod-retail/EU/config_recommended_eu_1.xml"
"set patchlist deDE.patch.battle.net:1119/patch"


----------



## Tom40 (23. Februar 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es ist wohl nicht die Kapazität das Problem, sondern die Stabilität.
> Außerdem:
> Selbst wenn die Foren komplett unabhängig wären würde sich nicht viel ändern, denn sobald es in WoW Login Probleme gibt, versuchen hundert tausende von Spielern gleichzeitig drauf zuzugreifen. Deshalb ist ja auch spätestens 5 Minuten auch der Buffed Server tot...



Hi Nexlein,

deine Aussage habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich verstanden, denn was hat der wow server mit dem buffed.de server zu tun? Wieso sollten beiden wegen dem gleichen Problem down gehen? Soweit mir bekannt ist hat buffed.de mit blizzard server-technisch nicht viel zu tun. 

Tom


----------



## Trez (23. Februar 2011)

Tom40 schrieb:


> denn was hat der wow server mit dem buffed.de server zu tun?
> Wieso sollten beiden wegen dem gleichen Problem down gehen



Haben nichts miteinander zu tun, stimmt schon.

Aber was machen die Leute wenn die Verbindung zu WoW/Battle.Net nicht hergestellt werden kann?
Sie besuchen andere WoW-Fanseiten(Buffed/Gamona etc.) und suchen nach Blueposts, Foreneinträgen, Gleichgesinnten.(Edit: Oder sie eröffnen Threads - was natürlich nochmal eine Last für den Server ist)
Und da die Unterbrechung bei den meisten Leuten wahrscheinlich zur selben Zeit stattgefunden hat ist die Zugriffszahl auf die Server von Buffed/etc. natürlich enorm.


----------



## Sheepi (24. Februar 2011)

Wieder down bei Alicenutzern


----------



## Horsa (24. Februar 2011)

langsam wirds lästig...


----------



## Eaglebauer (24. Februar 2011)

Jupp... nervt langsam.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (24. Februar 2011)

Sheepi schrieb:


> Wieder down bei Alicenutzern



kann ich bestätigen  	Hamburg !!


----------



## kobayashi55 (24. Februar 2011)

ja bei mir auch...schön nach einem Arbeitstag so einen WoW Abend zu starten


----------



## Horsa (24. Februar 2011)

isses wieder allgemein alles down oder wieder nur alice?


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Februar 2011)

& es geht schon wieder los..


----------



## kobayashi55 (24. Februar 2011)

bin auch bei Alice...aber keine Ahnung ob das nur an Alice liegt.


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (24. Februar 2011)

habe beim letzten mal gelesen das man im Router auch nen anderen DNS Server eintragen kann.... nur welchen ?

denn Alice "Hansenet" hatte beim letzten mal Probleme mit einem ausgefallenen DNS Server...


----------



## villain (24. Februar 2011)

also ich hatte eben auch einen disconnect und bin bei alice. sieht aber wieder gut aus: bin im spiel und wow-community-seite ist auch erreichbar


----------



## Horsa (24. Februar 2011)

jo geht wieder, da hat alice aber nomma glück gehabt ;D sonst wären wieder 500 anrufe eingegangen


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2011)

_Am Dienstag, dem 22. Februar, ereignete sich im Laufe des Abends eine schwere Störung im europäischen Backbone eines Internet Service Providers. Wie bei vielen anderen Angeboten, die sich auf dieses Backbone stützen, war auch der Zugriff auf World of Warcraft und StarCraft II von diesem Vorfall betroffen, bis das Problem gegen Mitternacht (MEZ) behoben werden konnte.

Wir verstehen, dass Zugriffsprobleme dieser Art sehr frustrierend sein können. Deswegen sind wir bestrebt, eine Erklärung zu bieten, nachdem eine Lösung gefunden wurde. Bitte denkt auch daran, während solcher Unterbrechungen die Nachrichten im Anmeldebildschirm und im Forum &#8222;Servicestatus" für Informationen zu lesen.

_Quelle


----------



## Daishi/Hultarier (24. Februar 2011)

Daishi/Hultarier schrieb:


> habe beim letzten mal gelesen das man im Router auch nen anderen DNS Server eintragen kann.... nur welchen ?
> 
> denn Alice "Hansenet" hatte beim letzten mal Probleme mit einem ausgefallenen DNS Server...




Nachtrag ^^ schaut so aus als ob es dismal nit ein DNS Problem ist, weil Erreichbar ist der Einlogserver, Alleria schein Down zu sein


----------



## Lilipûtt (24. Februar 2011)

Hura es geht mal wieder los... Bin auch alice kunde und ebend gerade dc bekommen.. Und ich komme mal wieder nicht mehr rein.. So langsam nervt es wirklich

Gruss


----------

